# fleet enema



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

How much of this stuff do I add to my 10gallon tank? I've read the sticky on EI and went to the fertilator, but the fertilator doesn't seem right about how much phosphate i'm adding into my tank. With just 1mL of enema, I'm adding 17.67 ppm of PO4 into the tank and the target is 1-2 ppm. Is the fertilator bugged or am I just being a noob?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The fertilator for Fleets is NOT correct.

1 ml of fleets provides 3.5 ppm of phosphate in 10 gallons of water. I add a total of about 3 ppm per week.

We're looking for someone with the programming skills to fix this and a few other bugs in the fertilator.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

ah, thanks guaiac boy


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

Huh. That would be why that one drop I've been adding to try to keep it within range in my 10 gallon tank isn't getting rid of my GSA.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

So just checking my math here I would need to be dosing approximately 5.35mL of the fleets enema to achieve 2ppm PO4 in a 75gallon tank?? My GSA problem is making a lot more since to me now. I was just about to make a post just like this one lol. 

By the way what kind of programing language is the fertilator written in? I know some people who really like to program who might be able to help fix it.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm not sure, but if you sent Art a PM he could tell you. There are probably about 5 or 6 known bugs with the code. It would also be nice to add a few more items/products so that it's more inclusive.

MAJOR kudos will go to whoever can get this acomplished.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll ask my friends that are into that stuff if they'd be willing to look at it, then I'll say someting to Art. Wouldn't want to speak for someone else before I mention it to them first. 

Any thoughts on my 5.35mL quesiton?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

To calculate for a 75g tank, do this:

1ml/x = 3.5 ppm /2 ppm
3.5x = 2
x = 2/3.5 = 0.5714ml

So, 0.5714ml of fleets provides 2 ppm of PO4 in 10 gallons
Since you want 2 ppm in 75 gallons, multiply by 7.5
0.5714 x 7.5 = 4.3 ml.

Call it 4 ml, since 12 decimal point accuracy isn't really needed


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

sweet thanks


----------



## rowsley (May 24, 2013)

i know this thread is super old lol but can you dose this straight or dilluted? i made 2 - 500ml water bottles putting 50ml in each of fleet and the rest water. I think I may have wasted this fleet dilluting it since i have no clue how to dose it now. anyone have ideas..

um 175 ppm fleet to 450 water is there some way to figure this out. is that like 0.38 per ml? if thats correct that would give me rought 1.94ppm in a 55 gallon if i dosed that per 10 gallons lol i have no clue..

never mind. i figure it out

If 50.00000 mL of the 3.5 ppm (mg/kg) stock solution is diluted with diluent to a final volume of exactly 500 mL, the resulting concentration of the diluted solution will be 0.35000 ppm (mg/kg).


----------

